# Germany capture F4U-1A



## Rafe35 (Mar 10, 2004)

Howdy,

My friend who sent email about Germany capture F4U-1A and it was probably first Corsair has been capture by an enemy. So he was he wrote:


CAPTURED CORSAIR:
Corsair JT404 of 1841 squadron. Involved in anti-submarine patrol from HMS Formidable enroute to Scapa after Operation Mascot against the German Battleship Tirpitz, in company with Barracuda of Wing Leader Lt Cdr RS Baker-Falkner. Emergency landing in a field at Sorvag, Hameroy, near Bodo, Norway on 18 July 1944. The pilot Lt Mattholie taken POW and the aircraft captured intact with no damage. The german authorities made attempts to get the pilot to explain how to fold the wings so as to transport the aircraft to Narvik. Aircraft was ferried by boat for further investigation. It is not known if the Corsair was taken to Germany. This was probably the first Corsair captured by the Germans. Aircraft is listed at Rechlin for 1944 under repair. 

NOTE: Corsair II # JT404 was a F4U-1A. Delivered from the following batch order:

370 Chance-Vought F4U-1A Corsair II ordered under Contract no A.(S) 198. 
Serial numbers: JT195-JT564 

First Deld RN: November 1943 to 732 sdn at Brunswick, USA 


Yeah it probably a quiet shock, cuz I did not know that Germany has capture poor F4U-1A  



[/img]


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2004)

never knew that m8, thanks!

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 10, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> never knew that m8, thanks!
> 
> Reichsmarschall Batista


I didn't know that either, but I was suprised that Geramn did capture F4U-1A and there's a rumor that they also another F4U-1, but no detail and I think it probably that's not true that they capture another Corsair.

I wish I could find more info about German capture F4U-1A and I want to see how they like it or not, like they test it or something. I hope I'll find something and i also email friend of mine to ask him for more info about German Corsair.


----------



## Archer (Mar 10, 2004)

I found this out on a message board about German aircraft (or I could be entirely mistaken, eitherway, it was on some message board). Only had a small profile though. I think the concensus on the board was it was the only intact Corsair, but then again, there could've been another that they didn't one knows about.

I've been thinking of doing a repaint of the above profile for CFS2, I'm getting closer to making a Euro install of CFS2 (help me!!) due to some sweet German and British planes coming out, as well as a day by day BoB campaign. It'd be fun to fly a F4U-1A with FW 190 wingmen wrecking stuff on the ground and shooting down planes.

Thanks for the bigger profile - easier to repaint now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2004)

perhaps it was a secrat german development that happened to be EXACTILY like the corsair.............................


----------



## Archer (Mar 10, 2004)

Found the forum I originally heard about it on (searched Google for German Corsair)
http://pub157.ezboard.com/fluftwaff...Experten Message Board (or something similar)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2004)

fine, ignore my post


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2004)

will do 8)


----------



## Zamex (Mar 12, 2004)

This one was captured in Japan:





Zamex


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)

cool 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 12, 2004)

i never realised before that the machine guns were it the part of the wing that folded.....................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

This might be of interest 8) 

http://members.aol.com/dheitm8612/capture.htm

Hot Space


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 12, 2004)

That picture that Japanese capture "damage" Corsair and probably belong to either US Marines or RNZAF. It looke like F4U-1 with early birdcage, but I cannot tell what model is that Corsair. Good picture thought.


----------



## Archer (Mar 12, 2004)

> This one was captured in Japan


To the best of my knowledge the attacks on Japan were conducted by F4U-1Ds, F4U-4s, and F4U-1Cs (possibly by F4U-4Bs too). It isn't a -1C because it has 6x .50 cals (and also isn't a -4B), it isn't a -4 (three bladed prop, no chin intake), which leaves it to most likely be a F4U-1D.


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 12, 2004)

It seem you forgot F4U-1 and F4U-1A that they have also three bladed prop.


----------



## Archer (Mar 13, 2004)

OK, let me clarify for another mistake too.

Assuming the Corsair that is pictured above was taken during WWII and it is an American Corsair, my previous statement holds true AFAIK (no -1s or -1As on carriers - although unlikely, it may be a -2 since there's no right wing).

If it is a British Corsair, it could be a -1 or -1A possibly, I'm not sure what was aboard their carriers when they raided Japan other than -1Ds (Corsair IVs - IIRC that's what Lt Gray flew when he went down). If it was after the war it may be a New Zealand F4U-1D (well, I think they were FG-1Ds), I don't think they kept their earlier models in service.

If it was shipped to Japan, and not captured in Japan, it could be a -1 or -1A from the Solomons or elsewhere (but then we would need to assume Zamex is wrong  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

what does "AFAIK" mean?


----------



## Archer (Mar 13, 2004)

as far as i know


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 13, 2004)

Only 34 F4U-2 were made.........so that's not many


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh, 1 less that the P-108...............


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 13, 2004)

Actually brings up the whole realm of captured aircraft in various forces. Perhaps we could talk about this <hint> <hint>

FVS Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2004)

yes, but the P-108 is the actual plane, te F4U-2 is just a mk of the corsair and contributes to the whole corsair number built 8) and remember, 12 of those 35 p-108's were transport versions 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

so keep saying.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)

but they made 163 p.108's


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 22, 2004)

wow.....you guys really do know your stuff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

yup, anything you want to know about the lanc, if i don't know i can look it up................


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/Aircraft/FAACapturedAircraftHomepage.html

There's where your friend got the information for the captured Corsair from. And there's plenty of captured aircraft on there, enjoy. I can't find anymore on any other German captured Corsairs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

cool 8)


----------

